# Poop question - sand?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

***WARNING - Poop related question. - WARNING***

We were at the beach all day today and Stark LOVES playing in the sand.

He digs holes, bury's himself and rolls in it. 

Well, this evening after dinner, I took him out for his 'after dinner poop' and he pooped SAND!

It looked identical to wet sand, no poop in it, just sand!

He did poop (a tad watery) after that with a little whine but seems fine (running around, playing with toys and Senna, etc.), should I worry?

I have never seen SAND come out of THERE!

It kind of scared me..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think sand is too fine to get stuck in there. It has no nutritional value so his body just expelled it. It's gross but he should be fine.

When I was a kid, we had a GSD puppy who went down to the sand pile one day and ate mouthfuls of sand. He didn't look happy pooping that out and he never did it again.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Horses can colic due to sand in their intestine. It is heavy and can collect. I would talk to your vet instead of relying on our guesses here.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

While I wouldn't panic, I agree that you should talk to your vet. I've never heard of those problems in dogs but I live in fear of sand colic here on the beach with my horses.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereHorses can colic due to sand in their intestine. It is heavy and can collect. I would talk to your vet instead of relying on our guesses here.


I actually already did call a vet before I started a thread here.

The E-Vet told me not to worry about it if he is acting, eating and drinking like normal (our regular vet is closed).

Which he is.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI think sand is too fine to get stuck in there. It has no nutritional value so his body just expelled it. It's gross but he should be fine.
> 
> When I was a kid, we had a GSD puppy who went down to the sand pile one day and ate mouthfuls of sand. He didn't look happy pooping that out and he never did it again.


This is what I guessed as well, gross but he seems fine and is acting normally so unless otherwise I wasn't TOO concerned, it surprised me more than anything and was gross.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep an eye on him - Dante's "probable" GI block was sand and hair (He grooms himself-weird dog thinks he's a cat







)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, he pooped okay this morning, no traces of sand or anything else. I will watch his poop closely and make sure his poop schedule is the same.

He is going to the vet on Friday, so I will ask them as well.

I have a cat who thinks he is a dog, funny how they get mixed up sometimes isn't it? HAHAHA..


----------



## MDog3 (Dec 5, 2020)

Any updates on this? I’m assuming all was ok? My gsd literally just pooped sand this morning and had a little diarrhea after passing it all but seems to be eating drinking just fine and acting normal other than the rough poos this morning


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MDog3 said:


> Any updates on this? I’m assuming all was ok? My gsd literally just pooped sand this morning and had a little diarrhea after passing it all but seems to be eating drinking just fine and acting normal other than the rough poos this morning


this thread is over 11yrs old, pretty sure the pup is fine


----------

